# follow up to 3 post, RS cracking, Warranty, R3 crank options



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

3 post i have put up in the last few weeks that i wanted to thank all for the input, I had no idea i would be geting this beauty! The pictures tell it all.


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

*Pictures did not post*

will post asap


----------

